# Outdoor Solar Lights for your GUTTER !



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I found these just now on LIVINGSOCIAL and they even knocked off two bucks to make it $16 plus $6 for shipping. Thought they might make a great set of spots for any area. Thought I would share. I have used Livingsocial for a lot of deals and they are very trustworthy and the products are always good. ENJOY !!  










https://t.livingsocial.com/deals/1276270?ref=email-jp&rpi=174831904&rui=51283237


----------

